# Destin Florida Area



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

In june im supposed to be going to santa rosa beach just east of destin! i will have about a half mile of private beach front to share with about 10 people! now I have very little experience fly fishing but a friend of mine is letting me borrow her fly rod! i think it is a 8 weight, I figured id use 30lb backing with a #8wf saltwater line with 30lb fluorocarbon leader. does this sound right to fish off the beach with?? Im was looking at some chartuses deceivers that looked like glass minnows. Any suggestions?? Also can i use a uni to uni or blood knot to attach the backing and fly line as well as the fly line to the leader?? I also my try to wade some grass flats in choctawhatchee bay and i might be bringing my yak! i will be there for 9 days so i will have plenty of time to refine my skills if yall can help me out!!!!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

The line and backing sounds fine. For the leader I would go with a 15lb leader and a short(15") bite tippet. I use plain mono leaders and flourcarbon tippet. 20-30lb is fine. You want the leader to be the weakest link. That way if something breaks you off you don't loose that expensive fly line. I would also add Clousers to your fly list. For the grass flats spoon flies would also be good. Try to talk to the locals and see what they recommend. 
hopr yo have a great trip.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

ok most of what you said makes since! lol like i said ive never actually set up a fly rod, ive only casted them playing around. Are the knots i talked about earlier ok to use?? and can you explain the difference between a leader and tippet? any other suggestions for a newbie to fly fishing would also be great!! where can i get flats spoons?? FTU?? I work at the academy in pearland and we have a small selection of flys but no flats spoons. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Good Luck! Oil slick is headed that way. My X lives there and she told me the front beach is being closed to boaters and swimmers by Sunday. Water there is usually crystal clear for as far as you can see. Floro is a must. Look for shore currents and eddys...great place to catch big Pompano I caught a 22"'er last year. Inside the bay you can catch some big reds too. Small fishing shop across the street from the Waffle House (Yummmmmmy Greasyyyyyy) good guys and they can put you on some Feeesh! Hope they cap that darn thing!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oil might be here by June.....maybe....who knows at this point. Nothing as yet, water clear, weather last few days great and sunny. I live here too and there is NO beach that is being closed for anyone. 

As yet, there is NO oil anywhere near us.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

You'll want to tie a nail knot or an albright knot to attach your backing to the fly line. You'll want to use one of these knots as well for tying the leader to the fly line. Some brands of line will have a welded loop in the end, so you can just loop-to-loop connect your fly line to the leader.

Of the two knots mentioned, an albright knot is the easier of the two.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Daughter was at Santa Rosa Beach today...just spoke with her. Park Ranger (or some *** wearing a uniform) said the beach will remain open until the slick gets within five miles...said with the strong southeast wind that could be sooner than later! She asked were they going to string out booms to slow the slick...Ranger Rick said ...ah they'll do sump'm maybe ?????


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Golden said:


> Daughter was at Santa Rosa Beach today...just spoke with her. Park Ranger (or some *** wearing a uniform) said the beach will remain open until the slick gets within five miles...said with the strong southeast wind that could be sooner than later! She asked were they going to string out booms to slow the slick...Ranger Rick said ...ah they'll do sump'm maybe ?????


Destin won't be booming off the beach. There's just too much of it. Destin plans to boom off the harbor, Joe's Bayou, and Indian Bayou. That's it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Oil Slick*

The fishing is closed from LA to offshore from Pensacola Bay. It is open East of there.

I spent a lifetime wading and fishing the flats in the Bay and 'in front'.

On the 'front', I always had better luck(skill?) using sandflea imitations.

In the bay, I used small minnow or shrimp imitations.

Check with the local tackle shops for the latest 'hot'. JMHO C2


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Take your yak and launch off the beach. Should be huge schools of Spanish macs, Ladyfish, Blue Runners and others crashing bait schools. Super fun on the fly! I will be doing the same in June just a little farther west. Take a bigger rod and tow a live Blue Runner (hardtail) behind you. Large Kings and Tarpon being reported as I type.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Boboe said:


> Destin won't be booming off the beach. There's just too much of it. Destin plans to boom off the harbor, Joe's Bayou, and Indian Bayou. That's it.


Correct about the beach. However, the plan is to boom off the East Pass as the primary protection. Anything else will be boomed off as a secondary precaution.

If they can keep the Pass sealed, then it won't matter everywhere else except for the beach. That can be scooped up with a front-end loader and hauled off.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

yea our plans have changed alittle!! we are still goin but wont be able to go offshore so now im bring both my yaks and im gonna stick to the bay more it seems!! does anyone know of a good fly fishing charter?? i found a couple online but im wondering if anyone has first hand experience with a fly guide there?


----------

